# Pheasants in the Turtle Lake & Mercer area!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Looking to give my new lab pup a warm up before we had to SW N.D. Can anyone tell me if the roosters are back in this area! Any grouse or duck hunter who have been out this year or last can you verify this? We used to do very well in this area back in the early 90's! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Seen a few broods around TL in August.


----------

